# Vectric Version 10 Teasers



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the first teaser for Vectric Version 10 software I have seen. I'm sure there will be more to come.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1167110878786936833


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Just curious on the upgrades - do you have to pay for the upgrades or are they included in the initial purchase cost? How much are they if not included?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Is that a router mounted on something cutting wood? omg i cant wait


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You do pay for upgrades unless you purchased in the last year, or at least that's how it used to be. 

Cost for upgrades depends on what Vectric software you own. Upgrading from one version to the next version of the same software prices range from $50 for Cut2D Desktop to $400 for Aspire. V-Carve Pro would be $175.

That all depends on Vectric not changing prices.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

When purchasing a full version, you get free upgrades for a year. If purchasing an upgrade, you get free upgrades for 90 days. So, if you had VCarve Pro 7, and upgrading to 9.5, you would get version 10 for free if it were released within 90 days.

There's no penalty for skipping versions, so you can upgrade to the current version from any previous version for the same price.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Is that a router mounted on something cutting wood? omg i cant wait


I want to see some with information about new features, not sure what they will be adding or enhancing.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm a beta tester, but can't say anything. 

They'll announce the new features at the user group meeting in Oct.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll probably have to sit this one out. The last upgrade had a lot of big improvements, I don't know how much this one will have.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Is that a router mounted on something cutting wood? omg i cant wait


I had to read this twice lol


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like version 10 will be able to cut out a 1 and a 0 at least. Version 9.5 is so good that I'll likely skip 10 unless it can read my mind and draw up what I'm thinking without any keyboard or mouse or digitizer input. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Only reason I'd get it is so I'll be able to share files and get Vectric's newest projects. If the others don't get it, then I won't. Heck, I could still probably get by with Version 4.5 or less.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Vectric allow you to save for previous versions? 

In CorelDraw X8 (18) I can save all the way back to all the way back to Version 11 which makes it easy to share files with those who don't have the latest version. CorelDraw has updated since X8 but all the people I share files with have X7 and older so it's not an issue for me.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Does Vectric allow you to save for previous versions?





honesttjohn said:


> Yup



No, it does NOT. It only saves in the current version. I don't know for sure if the file format always changes between versions, but it likely does, to support new features.


You can export vectors and 3D models in other formats, to import into older versions, but there's no simple way to save toolpaths for older versions.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the first feature teaser ... Level Clipping.

https://twitter.com/Vectric/status/1168836411254083585


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I see several pluses to the Level Clipping feature.

You can keep the whole components and move them around at any time and they will automatically be limited to your Clipping Level Vector. Before you needed to wait until you were through moving the component around before cropping to the project. There were possible problems with the old way you worked a file. One obvious to me would be when you send the customer a picture for approval and they want one of the cropped components moved into the project slightly. You had to delete the old component then re-import the component and re-crop the component before saving new pictures for approval. 

With the new Level Clipping feature you just move the component and re-save pictures. This auto eliminates the part of a component when it is outside of the cropping vector you define on the Clipping Level. Move a component and it is auto clipped. This could save a lot of time if you do a lot of custom design work using a lot of components that overlap the project design limits.

But I do see this as a not for everyone feature.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is one more I missed ... Welding Text.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1168535217457569792

This will save some steps if you use a lot of script fonts that overlap. You still have the required vector conversion but it does look at it as text and automatically ignores the open center letters.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's the same link as Level Clipping, Mike. 

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> That's the same link as Level Clipping, Mike.
> 
> David


Thanks David I edited the link.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Text welding should be a time saver for sign makers. I do a few v-carving toolpath on text and currently fonts with considerable overlap of letters are a pain to deal with. Curious if the welding step retains the text editability of a text item?

4D


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> Text welding should be a time saver for sign makers. I do a few v-carving toolpath on text and currently fonts with considerable overlap of letters are a pain to deal with. Curious if the welding step retains the text editability of a text item?
> 
> 4D


Looks like you do have to convert text to vectors and it is set up to ask if you want to save the original text before continuing. If you want to save the text it copies the text and changes the copy to vectors and welds them together. It leaves the welded vectors on top of the text. If you decide not to save the text then it converts to vectors and welds it together. 

It does know it is text when welding so it retains the center holes of letters like the d, e, g, o, p. A, B, D, O, where the normal weld routine would delete them if you forget to deselect them like when doing it now.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopefully they will update the Distort Objects curve routine because it lacks a lot of the functionality of the Fit Text to Curve routine.

That brings up the question if the Text Weld will work if you have fit the text to a curve or other editing to the text.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Who is going to Denver??


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Who is going to Denver??



BeltramiDave, Jay, Edison Auto, me, you. Hoping MEBCWD can make it. It's a start for at least 1 beer.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> BeltramiDave, Jay, Edison Auto, me, you. Hoping MEBCWD can make it. It's a start for at least 1 beer.


I had plans to attend but life is throwing a few things in my way this year. I had to cancel my Vectric spot and hotel reservations and am dealing with a few personal issues right now that I hope are resolved before next years Vectric meeting.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like changes to the Tool Database will be part of the upgrade

https://twitter.com/i/status/1169234250287243265

Watching this video I see they are adding a Materials menu and a machine profile. I also notice an input box for Chip Load

You can have a tool setup with different settings for use with different materials and possibly different machines. You could do this before but it looks like they are simplifying the process.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Scottart said:


> Who is going to Denver??


Me too. Along with quite a few of my friends from the Colorado CNC User group.


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll be attending. It's getting close.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Me too. Along with quite a few of my friends from the Colorado CNC User group.


Make sure we all connect at some point guys.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks like changes to the Tool Database will be part of the upgrade.


If they can make the software smart enough to know and ignore me when I try to choose a bad feed speed or pass depth for a bit/material that would be the bees knees!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is one for the Aspire users - ENHANCED SCULPTING

https://twitter.com/i/status/1169602820045250560

Presets for edge treatments on pockets will be a welcome addition. I hope they make it where we can share these with other users.

Looks like the picture overlay while sculpting will be a big plus when sculpting complicated detailed jobs.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

As Vcarve pro has the ability to use one component I'm curious why it also wouldn't get the overlay feature.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> As Vcarve pro has the ability to use one component I'm curious why it also wouldn't get the overlay feature.


VCarve Pro does not have the ability to create or sculpt models so that would not be something VCarve would have in the update to V10


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

From the Vectric forum.........



> We're thrilled to give you a sneak peek into some of the NEW and improved features coming up very soon in version 10
> 
> NODE EDITING ENHANCEMENTS
> Version 10 adds the ability for node editing to be performed on multiple vectors at the same time as well as allowing you to transform vectors directly from the span itself by dragging individual spans to change their shape in the case of arcs and Beziers.
> ...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

well, i guess my ver 9.517 will suffice for now, because i don't believe that i have touched on ANY of those features yet!

thank you for the rundown on the upgrade(s), i am printing it out for reference for "when i get there..." 

we are fortunate to have you _advanced_ guru's to lead us, thank you! :yes4::yes4:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tim v9.518 is the latest version so you might want to update your software. Not sure if there will be another update before V10 is released but I'd get every update to make sure you aren't using software that will cause you problems later.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

So as the post by Gerrry shows NODE EDITING is getting a much needed update in V10

https://twitter.com/i/status/1169956317827686400

Looks like these changes will help speed up the node editing time


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Dang. I may have to buy the 10.whatever update now. I use node editing all the time and to be able to have many vectors selected for node editing at the same time should cut the needed mouse clicks in half or better. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That'll let MEBCWD either spend 1/2 the time with me or do twice as much. whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> So as the post by Gerrry shows NODE EDITING is getting a much needed update in V10
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1169956317827686400
> 
> Looks like these changes will help speed up the node editing time


This will be a big help for me!

Hopefully it's out soon!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> That'll let MEBCWD either spend 1/2 the time with me or do twice as much. whoo hoo!!!!


Like 4D says "to be able to have many vectors selected for node editing at the same time should cut the needed mouse clicks in half or better."

This will be a big plus to the people that do a lot of node editing to refine project designs. There will still be the quick fix short cuts for the basic user that don't need the ability to set nodes in exact locations in complex designs, but this one change will definitely speed up file editing times.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> This is the first teaser for Vectric Version 10 software I have seen. I'm sure there will be more to come.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1167110878786936833


Funny how the video showing a "10" takes 11 seconds! LOL


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Now they are showing using multiple roughing tools, a really handy feature I have been using in ArtCAM/Carveco for a few years now. Expect it will drop before their U.K. event on October 2.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As Richard said they will be updating the Large Area Clearance Toll routine so you can use multiple tools.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1171059127134674944

It is presented with the V-Carve toolpath but there would be no reason to add it to only the V-Carve toolpath

This will be a great time saver in many ways. You will no longer have to do a lot of creative vector offsets to use a selection of tools to remove large amounts of waste material.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I also notice under the Machined Area Color there is a new addition of a Lithophane light intensity slider.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Version 10 will be getting - Photo VCarving toolpath

https://twitter.com/i/status/1171438247752261634

Looks like they are incorporating the Photo VCarve software into V10


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hoping the multiple roughing cuts makes it to the pocket toolpath. One more place might be the 3D roughing toolpath could stand being done with 2 or three roughing passes before the 3D finish toolpath is used.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Now released and available for download

All features video


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooofah! What the hell happened to George?


Is that chewin tabackie behind that lip?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Is that chewin tabackie behind that lip?


Could be ill-fitting wooden teeth.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

In Version 10 the use of multiple large area clearance tools is only available in the VCarve toolpath not in the pocketing toolpath. I would be willing to bet they will get a lot of complaints about that, they already have one from me.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The new features so far have not kicked my wallet into buy-mode like 9.0/9.5 did when it came out. No new toolpaths save a few new options in the existing ones that I can see. I'm proficient enough with the current drafting tools to not need the new drafting features. I'll wait for 10.5 or 11.0 now. 

4D


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the response I got to my email about the lack of multiple clearance tools in the Pocketing toolpath.

"Hello Michael

We had not considered it at this time, as the Pocket toolpath did not have the complexity of the VCarving process which greatly benefited from the additional options for automation in the toolpath calculations.

Thank you for your feedback and suggestion.

I will add this to our list of development features wishes.

I'm afraid I cannot comment on when/if particular features will become available in future versions of the software.

Many Thanks,

Best Regards
Charlotte"

So, for now, it will just go on the request list but I do foresee that they will get more people requesting the feature. It would really be nice on complicated Text on Text signs.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> The new features so far have not kicked my wallet into buy-mode like 9.0/9.5 did when it came out. No new toolpaths save a few new options in the existing ones that I can see. I'm proficient enough with the current drafting tools to not need the new drafting features. I'll wait for 10.5 or 11.0 now.
> 
> 4D


They did add the Photo VCarve toolpath but it is not a general use toolpath so it is limited to specific projects.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> This is the response I got to my email about the lack of multiple clearance tools in the Pocketing toolpath.


Found this posted on Facebook 
“My Version 10 Hack:

The VCarve toolpath allows the use of multiple tools to clear. But there is no corresponding ability in the pocket toolpath. If you want to Pocket using a large end mill to clear out most of the material, and then use a smaller end mill for the details, you can do this:

Use the VCarve toolpath. Specifiy a V bit with a .05 degree included angle. Add the end mills you want to use for the pocket toolpaths. Calculate the toolpaths and ignore the Vbit toolpath. The error on a 1" deep pocket is .0004".“

Worth a try. 

Richard


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Found this posted on Facebook
> “My Version 10 Hack:
> 
> The VCarve toolpath allows the use of multiple tools to clear. But there is no corresponding ability in the pocket toolpath. If you want to Pocket using a large end mill to clear out most of the material, and then use a smaller end mill for the details, you can do this:
> ...


I did get a little time lat last night to play around with V10 and I did try a 10-degree V-bit instead of the 0.05 degree he used then tried a tapered ball nose 3.8 degrees. That does get you really close and I don't think it will make much difference to worry about. His suggestion to using 0.05 degrees for the V-bit is a good one and is a great solution until or if they ever add the option to pocketing. I'll just add a 0.05-degree V-bit for this purpose and name it pocketing V-bit so it is easy to find.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The new tool database layout will help me tremendously because I do files for other people and I can set up a machine profile for each customers machine that contains the bits they have and use with the proper feeds and speeds for their machine. It does allow you to have material selections also. 


They have also added the ability to add groups to the toolpath list. I have not had a chance to look into this addition other than a quick test so this will be something I'll have to experiment with later.

Now you can rotate an item and still change the dimensions. This also carries over into the Mirroring tool.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I am unfamiliar with this Vectric program. Looks like it is a 3d drawing program some here are using for their CNC routers?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Vectric offers two main programs, Aspire, and V Carve Pro.

V Carve Pro is a 2D CAD/CAM program, with V Carving and limited 3D CAM functions.
Aspire has everything V Carve Pro has, plus 3D relief modeling tools. I wouldn't call it a 3D drawing program.
There are free demos of both you can download and try at Vectric.com


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If they are trying to improve the pocketing toolpath I've seem plenty of times when cutting tenons the bit wastes time cutting areas that it already removed. If time to cut matters I can usually spend a little time using profile toolpaths and some extra vectors to reduce the cut time down to 1/4 the time a pocket toolpath would have taken. 

4D


----------

